# NW IN(Chicagoland)-Sebastian WGSD M Dies 11/1



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

Sebastian is a white GSD that was found as a stray. He is a male that is a bit older...at least 5 years old. He appears to be completely blind in one eye...the other eye appears ok. He appears to have been neglected for a while now...his fur is matted and filthy, he is skinny and only weighs about 45 pounds. He seems to be a bit nervous of new people at first, but does warm up.....being in the shelter environment doesn't help him much since he is already a little nervous. He doesn't seem to mind the other dogs, but has not been thoroughly introduced to others. He is only going to be released to a rescue that has GSD or shy dog experience and is willing to work with him on trusting new people. RELEASED: MONDAY 11/1/10


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

RESCUES CONTACT [email protected] All of these animals are located at a high-kill animal impound facility.This facility does not do any vetting or public adoptions.Their only hope is to be saved by A RESCUE.They must be rescued by their release date or they will be PutToSleep!They cannot be released to individuals.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

Please help if you can. This shelter doesn't mess around. He will be PTS Monday at 2pm without rescue.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

No one that I have crossposted to has responded at all. He will die Monday afternoon without rescue.


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Bump and prayer for poor Sebastian


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Oh my. Any updates - did anyone contact White Paws?


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

I am going to email the GSD rescue in Chicago, cross fingers!


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

I sent the email but I see that his PTS was yesterday. Hoping he is still there and that they get my message asap! Geeze somehow I missed the original post.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Any updates?


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

I never heard back the the rescue. This is the second rescue I have emailed in IL about doing a rescue and no one ever gets back with me.

Do we know if he is still there?


----------

